# Engineers Corner > Engineering Sciences Options for "engineering physics" graduate

## ajay.iitd

Hi friends,plz let me know what are the various options for btech in  "engineering physics" graduate to enter into space research............

----------


## deepasree

hi friend..

Try through this link whether u have an eligibility or not Welcome to Indian Space Research Organisation

About ISRO

Thanks
Deepasree

----------

